# ITV HD on SKY



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Apparently you can get ITV HD on your Sky HD box. If your HD box has been downloaded the new EPG update you can. Sky have now started updating boxes and will roll it out to all HD boxes in the coming months. It is not Skys intention or do they acknowledge the fact that you can receive ITV HD. Here is how you do it

1)Sky remote Press Services
2)Scroll down to System Setup
3)Scroll down to System details
4)Check EPG mine is 5.10 K HD (no good)

If you are one of the early updates follow 1 & 2 then
Add channels
on frequency put in this channel no 10510
press save channel
you will then just select from your channel guide

Quite a few guys on AV forums are watching the channel after this update


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

I have that version so its wrong, i went and added the 10510 and it says its not a valid number.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Keep checking for the EPG no to change that will be the update, then do the add channel


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah im with you, i thought you initially meant instead of waiting for Sky to do it, i could beat them to it.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

To make this work when you get the new EPG download you have to add the channel details and search.

The full details are:

Frequency 11.427
Polarisation H
FEC 2/3
Symbol Rate (Mbaud) 27.5

If your current Software version is 5.10.K HD it will not work, Sky are only testing the new EPG sofware with a number of early boxes, apparently they can down load in batches based on the version number of your HD box.


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Only had my HD for 3 weeks so i dont think its going to be an early box and its a Pace too.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

It's the Thomson boxs that are being done first I believe by Version Number and only when you have the new Operating system which happens at the same time as the new EPG being installed can you get ITV HD


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

jonah said:


> It's the Thomson boxs that are being done first I believe by Version Number and only when you have the new Operating system which happens at the same time as the new EPG being installed can you get ITV HD


This is correct I believe but the updated EPG will not automatically show ITV HD, you still have to search it manually, I don't think you are supposed to get it yet, it's only supposed to be on Freesat.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You are correct jonah its the operating system that allows you access to ITVHD which you must search manually for. The EPG changes when the new operating system is sent which alerts you then to do the search for the ITV HD channel


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

I have a Thompson HD box with 8.3.2 software and after entering the chanel details, and searching, some freesat chanels are there but after adding them and trying to view them it says 'there is a problem with this chanel please try later!' I take it this means i can't get ITV HD yet? I do have the new EPG :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

westty said:


> I have a Thompson HD box with 8.3.2 software and after entering the chanel details, and searching, some freesat chanels are there but after adding them and trying to view them it says 'there is a problem with this chanel please try later!' I take it this means i can't get ITV HD yet? I do have the new EPG :?


Have you got the new EPG, meaning when you go to guide does it have a new look to it or a mini TV in the corner with the channel you are watching ?, i think you would of notice so you haven't had teh new EPG :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

westty said:


> I have a Thompson HD box with 8.3.2 software and after entering the chanel details, and searching, some freesat chanels are there but after adding them and trying to view them it says 'there is a problem with this chanel please try later!' I take it this means i can't get ITV HD yet? I do have the new EPG :?


From what i understand from AV Forums is you have to put the channel number in the frequency box in Add Channels

The Number they are using is 10510


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

jonah said:


> westty said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Thompson HD box with 8.3.2 software and after entering the chanel details, and searching, some freesat chanels are there but after adding them and trying to view them it says 'there is a problem with this chanel please try later!' I take it this means i can't get ITV HD yet? I do have the new EPG :?
> ...


Yes, i have the new EPG, the one with the mini tv in the corner!


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I've got ITV HD now 8) It will be interesting to see how much content this chanel has!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

westty said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > westty said:
> ...


Jammy sod :wink: Hopefully I should be one of the next batch :?


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Is there any timescale on roll out of the updates?


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

jonah said:


> Jammy sod :wink: Hopefully I should be one of the next batch


I wouldn't worry, theres very little being broadcast at the moment!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

westty said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Jammy sod :wink: Hopefully I should be one of the next batch
> ...


I want it solely for the footy Champions league FA Cup England games


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

I have to say, i don't like the new EPG!i much prefered the old one! :?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Estimated time of roll out is end of spring as per recent sky mag, so what that means i don't know?

Jonah, I don't have it either, and with a Thomson box, I think we had Sky HD installed at roughly the same time...

Just have to sit it out...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Cuttsy jonah when did you have HD fitted mine was June 06 so Thomson box


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi Hilly

I am trying to remember, I think Sept/Oct 06 I have Thomson box Model 607120Y version Number 4E3006, I think I read on AV forums that are starting with 4E3003, then 4E3004 etc etc...

CuTTsy


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks cuttsy will check my box number


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Estimated time of roll out is end of spring as per recent sky mag, so what that means i don't know?
> 
> Jonah, I don't have it either, and with a Thomson box, I think we had Sky HD installed at roughly the same time...
> 
> Just have to sit it out...


My original install was for release world cup 2004 but cancelled due to not getting a date before the world cup, think it was 6 months after that I eventually had it installed. I did see a list of the makes and serial numbers in order of update but can't find it but it was the Thomson's first in order of serial number so shouldn't have long to wait.

On another note anyone who hasn't upgraded their hard drive I can recommend it, I've now got a 1000gig drive fitted without any issues what so ever


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jonah you mean World Cup 06


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Jonah you mean World Cup 06


Yes 2006 :roll: Basically when Sky HD was launched


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Hi Hilly
> 
> I am trying to remember, I think Sept/Oct 06 I have Thomson box Model 607120Y version Number 4E3006, I think I read on AV forums that are starting with 4E3003, then 4E3004 etc etc...
> 
> CuTTsy


 That should me next on the list then as my box is 4E3004


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jonah what is your box number i guess same as mine or one before. We might have had the same enigneer you are quite close to me Stafford Heath Hayes Cannock


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

loads of info and speculation here...

http://www.avforums.com/forums/sky-hd/9 ... t-2-a.html


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

How do you upgrade the hard disc memory?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

junkie said:


> How do you upgrade the hard disc memory?


swap out the hard disk .


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

There is a thread on AV Forums telling you how to fit 1T disk


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Got a letter from Sky today my new EPG should be down loaded in the next few days. So jonah you should not be long now. Hope i get it before Wednesday watch the Footy on ITVHD


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Well I shouldn't be too far away as I have a box two versions away from you...

Won't be by Wednesday for the football. :x


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Still have a chance for England on Wednesday if not should be defo for Champions league


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

So do you have ITV HD?


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

WOW, first time iv'e used itvHD and boy the footie looks great on my Kuro.

Be patient you lot, its coming soon :wink: 8)


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Tried it and it doesnt work :?

Got the new EPG


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Got my EPG last night ITV HD channel all loaded and ready to go.

J55TTC
Are you doing it this way 
Go to add channels these are the settings you put in

Frequency 11.427
H
27500
2/3

press orange button it will search for channels

a list will apear you will see in the list channel 10510
Press store channel 
Job done

When you want channel 10510 it will be in other channels


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Hilly10 said:


> Got my EPG last night ITV HD channel all loaded and ready to go.
> 
> J55TTC
> Are you doing it this way
> ...


Yes, thats the only problem, you have to go to :- options - other channels - 10510, to watch it! just a minor annoyance


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

westty said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my EPG last night ITV HD channel all loaded and ready to go.
> ...


Not that bothered to be honest only want it for the footy, there is not much else on


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorted now, I was expecting it to be in the main tv listings.

Thanks chaps!


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

So a little off topic but are they any good/interesting channels that you have found


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

junkie said:


> So a little off topic but are they any good/interesting channels that you have found


No they are mostly crap inc ITVHD as said I want it just for the footy. Football on ITV in SD is woeful PQ


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

My box FINALLY updated the EPG, so I can now watch the Champions League on ITV in HD now. Crap way of getting to the channel though!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Jae said:


> My box FINALLY updated the EPG, so I can now watch the Champions League on ITV in HD now. Crap way of getting to the channel though!


Same here, got new EPG overnight.

Thank god no more SD footy (although still the pitiful ITV coverage!)


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Jae said:


> Crap way of getting to the channel though!


Yes it is but ITV didn't plan on you receiving it, it's just the fact that the new software from Sky allows it through, you may notice some of the ads in the commercial breaks are regionally biased (I believe but could be wrong) to the Granada region where the transmissions originate.

On Freesat which is the legitimate way of receiving ITV HD the ad breaks are supposed to default back to your region depending on your original set up instuctions based on your post code.

As the Sky workaround is not EPG based, and therefore not region coded from your Sky card, you will only get the uninterupted Granada transmission including Ads.
Obviously not an issue to the viewer who probably goes to the fridge for another tinny, but p's off the advertisers which ITV can ill afford, I wonder how long they will let this go on for before they get heavy with Sky?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

My new EPG came on last night as well. I have a harmony one remote so intend to set the channel on there so it will be easy to select.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> My new EPG came on last night as well. I have a harmony one remote so intend to set the channel on there so it will be easy to select.


Had my update aswell today haven't done the ITV HD setup yet but first impressions of the new EPG seem really good, think I'll upgrade my PSU at the weekend wich people says improves the response times.

Jonah


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jae said:


> My box FINALLY updated the EPG, so I can now watch the Champions League on ITV in HD now. Crap way of getting to the channel though!


What do expect for free. Now watch the footy in HD and be gratefull :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

jonah said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > My new EPG came on last night as well. I have a harmony one remote so intend to set the channel on there so it will be easy to select.
> ...


I think the new EPG is a good advance so far...
What is the PSU?

TIA


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Power supply unit ?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Set up my ITV HD just waiting for content now...


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

jonah said:


> Had my update aswell today haven't done the ITV HD setup yet but first impressions of the new EPG seem really good, think I'll upgrade my PSU at the weekend wich people says improves the response times.
> 
> Jonah


The Thomson PSU's suffer from poor quality Capxon capacitors which start to fail after about 18months to 2 years.
My HD box started playing up last year, freezing, picture loss, switching itself off etc every now and then, I replaced all 15 capacitors and it's better than ever now. 
You can buy the capacitors as a kit for about £12 or the complete PSU if you don't want to mess around for a couple of hours soldering for about £35


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

fishface said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Had my update aswell today haven't done the ITV HD setup yet but first impressions of the new EPG seem really good, think I'll upgrade my PSU at the weekend wich people says improves the response times.
> ...


Had my kit for around 3 months now , was going to do it when I replaced the harddrive but decided to leave it, saying that the last couple of months I've had minor issues relating to the PSU so might finally do it this weekend.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

fishface said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Had my update aswell today haven't done the ITV HD setup yet but first impressions of the new EPG seem really good, think I'll upgrade my PSU at the weekend wich people says improves the response times.
> ...


Fishface
Is it easy to fit a new psu i have just ordered one of e-bay. My box is now nearly 3 years old and shows the signs that a new psu will fix. Is it straight forward is it evident where it goes when you open the box up


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Well it is fairly straight foreward and here is a link to the full story, and how to get at the little beast, however some of the ebay PSU's are of worse quality than the originals so beware! 
The best ones are available from Satcure with all uprated capacitors.

http://notonyourtelly.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1390


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> Is it easy to fit a new psu i have just ordered one of e-bay. My box is now nearly 3 years old and shows the signs that a new psu will fix. Is it straight forward is it evident where it goes when you open the box up


The first (and simplest) thing you can try is reseating the tuner boards. I think on the Thomson HD boxes the tuners are mounted vertically in slots and sometimes you can reduce tuner glitches by taking them out, cleaning the contacts and reseating them.

If you are competent at soldering, you should be able to get away with just replacing the caps near the heat sink on the PSU with ones rated at higher temperatures.

If anyone has any techy questions about Sky, I may be able to help although I'd rather do it over PM. The more technical, the better, really... I won't be discussing roll-out schedules for new EPGs, etc. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I tell you the new EPG is brilliant, I've read people complaining about sluggish repsonce and a lock ups if you press 12345678 all at the same time :wink: For me it's fast, user friendly and the fass forward is alot smoother and looking forward at programs is instant where as before you would have to wait for it to load. Anyone eager to get it hang on in there, I heard the Pace boxes will be upgraded next month.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it easy to fit a new psu i have just ordered one of e-bay. My box is now nearly 3 years old and shows the signs that a new psu will fix. Is it straight forward is it evident where it goes when you open the box up
> ...


I've got the capacitor kit but I'm loathed to do it, was going to this weekend but I've decided to leave it till i have shorter times between the issues, although if I had a PSU i would install it, i'm just tight :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jonah said:


> I've got the capacitor kit but I'm loathed to do it, was going to this weekend but I've decided to leave it till i have shorter times between the issues, although if I had a PSU i would install it, i'm just tight :wink:


You should try reseating the tuners then. It's a free, low-effort bit of work and it might work. I've definitely seen boxes where this has helped, although the cap problem is usually the most likely cause.

For reference, NSS messages could be just down to the tuner boards needing a tweak. audio/video glitches are more likely related to caps breaking down or failing completely.


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Got the new sky updated tv guide menu and it is horrid, it looks like virgin's which i hate beyond belief but works faster.

NOT HAPPY


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

junkie said:


> Got the new sky updated tv guide menu and it is horrid, it looks like virgin's which i hate beyond belief but works faster.
> 
> NOT HAPPY


So you think it's less responsive? What else don't you like about it?


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

No sorry i meant its more responsive than virgin, it looks horrid, it has less info on the screen like virgin which makes the recorded list alot longer to go through and i cant read it now as all the writing is too small and i have a 42" screen sat around 9ft away, pretty much bang on the correct viewing distance, maybe i just need to get used to it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

You can switch off the mini TV in the corner to increase the amount of info in some screens (that's how I run it, as I find hearing the channel audio in the EPG is just as good as having the tiny video window anyway.

I'm willing to put up with navigational stuff I don't like in return for the decent search function, the collapsable series link stacks and the full 7 days of schedule in the banner...


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

To be honest not really used it yet but 1st impressions were not good and i hope its not a 1st impresion that lasts.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Whilst I can see why Sky or Freesat HD is better than Freeview in terms of picture quality, every time I see normal sky on a TV the image is far worse than Freeview. Is this because everyone I know with Sky hasn't set their AV equipment up correctly or is Standard Definition Satelite picture quality worse than Standard Definition Freeview? Obviously the PQ varies on Freeview from flagship BBC programs to Dave and ITV3, but SD Sky never seems to match BBC transmissions on Freeview.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

junkie said:


> the writing is too small and i have a 42" screen sat around 9ft away, pretty much bang on the correct viewing distance, maybe i just need to get used to it.


The text is actually the same size as before :wink:


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

jonah said:


> junkie said:
> 
> 
> > the writing is too small and i have a 42" screen sat around 9ft away, pretty much bang on the correct viewing distance, maybe i just need to get used to it.
> ...


 maybe but its a lot harder to read maybe due to the colours or something.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jonah said:


> The text is actually the same size as before :wink:


The text is smaller.



ag said:


> Whilst I can see why Sky or Freesat HD is better than Freeview in terms of picture quality, every time I see normal sky on a TV the image is far worse than Freeview. Is this because everyone I know with Sky hasn't set their AV equipment up correctly or is Standard Definition Satelite picture quality worse than Standard Definition Freeview? Obviously the PQ varies on Freeview from flagship BBC programs to Dave and ITV3, but SD Sky never seems to match BBC transmissions on Freeview.


You need to compare like for like, obviously (e.g. BBC1 on Sky and Freeview) but I don't think you'll see much in it. Technically, Freeview is much more limited in terms of available bandwidth, so I would expect PQ to be worse if anything. Poorly set up TVs, or TVs that aren't particularly sympathetic to SD pictures are the most likely explanation for the differences you see.


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Where am i going wrong.

Done all the settings to search for the 10510 and stored it.

Go to options - other channels and its blank.

Its a Pace box with 8.4 version EPG


----------



## junkie (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah just figured it....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone with an Amstrad box had the EPG update? I got HD today, and sort of expected it to be done before I got it.

I still have 5.10


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Anyone with an Amstrad box had the EPG update? I got HD today, and sort of expected it to be done before I got it.
> 
> I still have 5.10


I think all makes should be uodated by the ned of June 2009


----------

